
DateTime Picker - A Feature-Rich DateTime Picker Component For Twitter Bootstrap - Hirvesh
http://www.malot.fr/bootstrap-datetimepicker/
======
Hirvesh
[Check out <http://www.functionn.in> for more web resources to keep you
functionn.in']

DateTImer Picker is a feature-rich DateTime Picker for Twitter Bootstrap. It
allow you to find DatePickers to form fields and has view for the following
time lapses: Decade, Year, Month, Day, and Hour views.

DateTImer Picker also provides keyboard navigation support. Using the
left/right key updates the calendar by one day. The up/down keys update the
calendar by one week.

Using the shift key and pressing up/left will move the calendar back one
month. Using the shift and down/right key will move the calendar forward one
month.

Using the control key, and the up/left key moves the calendar backward one
year and the control and down/right key moves the calendar forward one year.

------
pknight
I don't find the time selection very intuitive, it's not clear what dialog
happens next when you click on a date or time etc I'd rather just have all the
controls for date and time in a single dialog and a button that confirms the
selection. Also, with the arrows next to the date, it's unclear if pressing it
will skip to the next date, month, day or hour. There's no way to know in
advance unless you're already very familiar with the controls.

